# Still using/ issueing OD Combats?



## ton_ami69 (30 Nov 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this question, but here goes.  My wife and I were sitting in a local Tims when, I assume, a group of reservists came is for coffee.  One of them was wearing the old style OD combats.  All the others were wearing the Cadpat combats.  Is this attire still in use?  At first, I thought he was the new guy before he was issued his kit, but I think I saw Capt. stripes on his epaulettes.  Could I be wrong?


----------



## medaid (30 Nov 2009)

Could very well be CIC officers.


----------



## brihard (30 Nov 2009)

Weird. I haven't even seen a CIC in OD for a couple years now- they've been entitled to CADPAT for some time if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## dapaterson (30 Nov 2009)

OD Combats, or OD coat?  Many of those still floating around the system - particularly the Goretex ones.


----------



## PuckChaser (30 Nov 2009)

OPFOR for an exercise? I still have a set of OD combats I break out once and a while for enemy force taskings, although we make the guy wearing CADPAT do the Timmies run.  ;D


----------



## Haggis (30 Nov 2009)

Other possible explanantions is that this soldier was OPFOR (enemy force) or role playing a non-combatant (i.e. an interpreter, reporter etc.).


----------



## chrisf (30 Nov 2009)

It still pops up from time to time... CIC officers who haven't been issued cadpat, civillian DND employees, I saw a full navy PLQ course (including the staff) marching around in it.

It's still an authorized uniform, and still perfectly effective dress, there's just not much of it left...


----------



## Snakedoc (1 Dec 2009)

It's my recollection that all the Navy PLQ courses on the west coast were conducted with the OD's.  I remember hearing something about MARPAC or some entity not authorizing the use of CADPAT by Navy members?  I could be completely off though...


----------



## Blatchman (17 Jan 2010)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Could very well be CIC officers.



Very true, although those numbers are dropping now as Supply now seems to be less hesitant with issuing CADPAT to CIC officers. I also have seen two Reg force Log NCMs in Halifax still wearing OD as it is still authorised, that was about a year ago. Now that I think about it was a year ago that a officer from my Corps had gone to draw on temp loan CADPAT for a joint Sea & Army Cadet exercise and the Supply PO tried to issue her ODs, but then with some discussion between him, a LS Supply tech the officer and myself she was issued the proper uniform. You will also see cadets wearing OD for field training exercises but they should be easily identifiable by not only their age ; ) but their rank slip-ons that say CADET instead of CANADA.


----------



## my72jeep (17 Jan 2010)

Could have been a cadet unit with a Sup list officer, or a Civilion Instructor who are not entitled to wear Cadpat.


----------

